# VPN Connection and Airprint with Avahi-Daemon

## kami22

Hi everyone,

i am running a gentoo system and using my AVM Fritzbox Router to get a external VPN connection to my local network. If i connect through my AVM Router i get a local IP and everything is working fine, but i cannot find any printer device with my Iphone over Airprint. 

If i am physically in my local WIFI network everything works fine. So why can i not find the printer over VPN connection?

Cu kami

----------

## gerdesj

 *kami22 wrote:*   

> Hi everyone,
> 
> i am running a gentoo system and using my AVM Fritzbox Router to get a external VPN connection to my local network. If i connect through my AVM Router i get a local IP and everything is working fine, but i cannot find any printer device with my Iphone over Airprint. 
> 
> If i am physically in my local WIFI network everything works fine. So why can i not find the printer over VPN connection?
> ...

 

Hmm, iPhone support in the Gentoo forums!

I suspect that multicast is not working over the VPN.  I am not sure but I think that is how Apples do their device discovery.  Your Fritzbox may have an option to fix multicast to work through a VPN - it's a Linux box I believe, so you may have to SSH into it and do some fiddling if options aren't available in the GUI.

So, sorry no definite answer but I suggest you find out how device discovery works for Airprint and then Google around for how to get it working over a VPN.  You may find looking into multicast snooping useful.

Incidentally you don't even tell us what sort of VPN - IPSEC, OpenVPN, PPTP etc.

CHeers

Jon

----------

